# java selenium test connection refused



## hamid (13. Sep 2012)

hallo.

ich bekomme beim ausführen meines java selenium tests immer ein connection refused. weiß jemand woran das liegt?  hier der code:


```
package de.mmi.phoenixx.common;

import de.mmi.phoenixx.LoginBase;
import org.junit.Test;

/**
 * Test alle Menüpunkte auf Vollständigkeit

 */
public class MenuJUnitTest extends LoginBase
{

    public MenuJUnitTest()
    {
    }

    @Test
    public void menuTest() throws Exception
    {
        String ids[] = new String[]
        {
            // Redaktion
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_FirstLevel_mnuEditorial')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'mnuItem_ThirdLevel_subMnuSearchProduct')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'mnuItem_ThirdLevel_subMnuPackage')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'mnuItem_ThirdLevel_subMnuSerachCompany')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'mnuItem_ThirdLevel_subMnuCompanyNewRecord')]",
            
            
            // SPC
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_FirstLevel_mnuSpc')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_SecondLevel_subMnuSpcSearch')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_SecondLevel_subMnuSpcTodo')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'mnuItem_ThirdLevel_mnuItemPAOSearch')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'mnuItem_ThirdLevel_mnuItemPAOTodo')]",
            
            
            // Stammdaten
            
            "//div[contains(@id, 'mnuItem_ThirdLevel_subMnuEditRecordStoffe')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'mnuItem_ThirdLevel_subMnuNewRecord')]",

            /*
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_FirstLevel_mnuMasterData')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dd_ThirdLevel_subMnuStoffe')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'mnuItem_ThirdLevel_subMnuNewRecord')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_SecondLevel_subMnuSpcGroup')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_SecondLevel_subMnuAutIdem')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_SecondLevel_subMnuAtc')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_SecondLevel_subMnuExceptionLis')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_SecondLevel_subMnuDarfo')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_SecondLevel_subMnuAdditionalCatalogs')]",
            */
            
            //Administration
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_FirstLevel_mnuAdministration')]",
            
            //Qualitats-Management
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_FirstLevel_mnuQM')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_SecondLevel_subMnuQMFachinformation')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_SecondLevel_subMnuQMProducts')]",
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_SecondLevel_subMnuQMStatistics')]",
            
            // Lizenz-Verwaltung
            "//div[contains(@id, 'dlnk_FirstLevel_mnuLicGen')]",
        };

        for (String id : ids)
        {
            logger.info("Process " + id);
            testSingleMenuItem(id);
        }
    }

    private void testSingleMenuItem(String idToClick) throws Exception
    {
        selenium.click(idToClick);
        waitForPageAndCheckForErros("Check-Menue [" + idToClick + "] ");
    }
}
```


----------



## nillehammer (13. Sep 2012)

Du hast vielleicht vergessen, den Webserver zu starten oder er läuft auf einem anderen Port, als dem, den Du vom Testprogramm aus ansurfst.


----------



## hamid (13. Sep 2012)

hi.
mein jboss server läuft


----------



## nillehammer (13. Sep 2012)

Deine Antwort war schneller als mein Edit. Deswegen nochmal der Hinweis auf die Portnummer.


----------



## hamid (13. Sep 2012)

ok gelöst ! der seleniumserver lief nicht


----------



## hamid (13. Sep 2012)

bekomme jetzt ein :

could not start selenium session : failed to start new browser session : error while launching browser.

sagt dir das was?


----------



## hamid (13. Sep 2012)

muss ich vielleicht ein beim starten des seleniumservers den pfad meines firefoxprofils mitgeben??? ist das vielleicht das problem?


----------

